# 2002 650 Quest XT



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

A buddy of mine just bought one of these and is having some trouble with the shifter, its got a lot of slop in it and will slip out of gear. He said the only thing that holds it in high gear is the rpms and when he was running wide open in high and then let off it slipped into low and almost through him over the bars. Any idea what could cause this or how to go about fixing it? Is there anything about this particular wheeler that he needs to keep an eye on or worry about?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like the gears are wore out in the tranny  Too much slack in them?


----------

